# Looking for a rp friends (MxM or MxF)



## Jmuddee (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey there I'm new here and I am looking to rp with someone. It can be NSFW or SFW, MxM or MxF I don't really mind.  Message me if you have any questions pm me or post it here. I do have a discord
Muddee#3643  so you can message me there as well


----------



## Drexel (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello im looking for a rp buddy if its still open


----------



## Jmuddee (Mar 26, 2018)

Drexel said:


> Hello im looking for a rp buddy if its still open


Yes it is do you have discord?


----------



## Drexel (Mar 26, 2018)

I have to set it up if you dont mind the wait wont take long


----------



## Jmuddee (Mar 26, 2018)

Drexel said:


> I have to set it up if you dont mind the wait wont take long


It's ok don't worry I can wait


----------



## Drexel (Mar 26, 2018)

I got it set tbh this is a first for me on dicord


----------



## Jmuddee (Mar 26, 2018)

Drexel said:


> I got it set tbh this is a first for me on dicord


Ok what is your discord name?


----------



## Drexel (Mar 26, 2018)

Kuroi ryū#2584


----------



## Jmuddee (Mar 26, 2018)

Drexel said:


> Kuroi ryū#2584


Ok I sent you a friend request


----------



## Jmuddee (May 3, 2018)

Bump. I'm still looking


----------



## Shappyra (May 4, 2018)

Hey, I can keep a good company


----------



## Jmuddee (May 4, 2018)

Cool ^^


----------



## Shappyra (May 4, 2018)

My user name is Shapyra(Arya)#3069


----------



## Jmuddee (May 4, 2018)

I sent a request


----------



## Desertderp (May 17, 2018)

Are you still looking for friends?


----------



## Jmuddee (May 17, 2018)

Desertderp said:


> Are you still looking for friends?


Yup yup ^^


----------



## Desertderp (May 17, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> Yup yup ^^


Just sent you a friend request!


----------



## Jmuddee (May 17, 2018)

Desertderp said:


> Just sent you a friend request!


I accepted it ^^


----------

